# Finally quit today!



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

So **** all you lame haters on here for the past 2 months.... 

They tried to give me over 60 packages I just tossed everything out of my car left it in the lot and drove the **** off....

**** you Amazon!

Stay slaves everyone.....


----------



## Kevrun (Dec 11, 2016)

Wow! You just left the bags sitting there? That's awesome! That is what they get for running this entire operation poorly.


----------



## FUberX (Feb 1, 2015)

I saw a guy do this 3 weeks ago..


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

On the one hand I thought you were a funny guy and I will miss ya.

On the other hand you are just the type of driver I was hoping would get weeded out. Always bragging about easy routes and increased pay.

60 packages on a well routed trip can be easy. Especially with multiples.

I hope some people at my warehouse did the same thing you did.

Im not a slave, when I am getting paid. All my easy routes make up for routes like the one you got today. Good riddance


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Kevrun said:


> Wow! You just left the bags sitting there? That's awesome! That is what they get for running this entire operation poorly.


Lol, they probably released an extra block and someone grabbed it in 10 seconds taking the packages he refused. He didnt stick it to amazon, he burned a bridge he may regret later.

Edit: I just saw you are hoping to switch warehouses. Going to be hard to do when they deactivate you for the little tantrum you threw.


----------



## Paperthinhymn21 (Oct 18, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> On the one hand I thought you were a funny guy and I will miss ya.
> 
> On the other hand you are just the type of driver I was hoping would would get weeded out. Bragged about easy routes and increased pay.
> 
> ...


Exactly this. Had 60 today, took an hour and a half. Had 66 yesterday, took two hours. I used to get mad at 60packages but they've gotten better at clustering them together so they get done well under time.


----------



## Kevrun (Dec 11, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Lol, they probably released an extra block and someone grabbed it in 10 seconds taking the packages he refused. He didnt stick it to amazon, he burned a bridge he may regret later.
> 
> Edit: I just saw you are hoping to switch warehouses. Going to be hard to do when they deactivate you.


Well, Amazon could care less. He definitely stuck it to the WH. I'm sure that there was quite a bit of confusion for a while. We have to load outside in the dark. They line the cars up and the bags of boxes are everywhere. I easily picture some idiot driver partially loading his route.

Me get deactivated? It's going to be a while for that to happen. I'm not accepting their ONE and ONLY block of everyday.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Kevrun said:


> Well, Amazon could care less. He definitely stuck it to the WH. I'm sure that there was quite a bit of confusion for a while. We have to load outside in the dark. They line the cars up and the bags of boxes are everywhere. I easily picture some idiot driver partially loading his route.
> 
> Me get deactivated? It's going to be a while for that to happen. I'm not accepting their ONE and ONLY block of everyday.


The deactivated warning was to Young, not you.

As far as him leaving his stuff. It happens all the time according to WH people. They have seen it all drivers leave packages and try to drive off all the time. They have the last laugh when they deactivate you.

So no, young didnt stick it to anyone but himself.


----------



## Kevrun (Dec 11, 2016)

I figured that was not towards me.
Just remember that every Warehouse is run differently. Yours may be ran efficiently, buy ours is a mess and has much need for improvement.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Young ST said:


> So &%[email protected]!* all you lame haters on here for the past 2 months....
> 
> They tried to give me over 60 packages I just tossed everything out of my car left it in the lot and drove the &%[email protected]!* off....
> 
> ...


----------



## Renzel (Nov 15, 2016)

It's unfair to call Amazon drivers slaves. If u wanna be a slave yourself, u can it's a free world but we are not slaves. I have come to realized that no matter how much Amazon pay some people to deliver packages they will still complain. Even if Amazon give some people just 2 packages, and pay them $500 they will still complain. It's a flexible job and Amazon won't force no one to work if they don't want to. Some people are born to be lazy. No food for lazy man. I once delivered 70 packages that lasted just 2 hours. To understand some people u need to start watching animal planet.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

60 packages doesn't necessarily mean it's a bad route. I've had a few routes with 60+. One of them was one of the quickest routes I've ever had, with about 25 packages going to 1 stop and 15 going to another. The other blocks I've worked with 60+ packages were densely packed in one or two communities and took 3 hours or less. Really stupid move to throw a hissy fit over the number of packages. There are other factors that are way more important in determining route time. 

Slaves? LOL We work whenever we want, get paid and can quit at any time. It's the best gig for some supplemental income I've come across yet. If you're trying to make it your main source of income you're bound to get frustrated at some point.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 15, 2015)

It is harsh to jump at YONG ST throat that fast....I have done this gig a few times and its just a GIG.....I assume amazon is changing most markets 4 to 3 hours due to fact many people were finishing ealeir than later...again assumption..my market is all 3 hours now.....when people brag about 2 hours..soon amazon will make most blocks 2 hours....again amazon is in it to win it not to loose money....now every one has different situation and we should not judge others because they think different or do different things...the 3 hours I have done just a few and seems as they are all 50+ packages and if your drive out for 30 minutes and then drive back 30 minutes and it is a ok route its about 25 packages per hour mar or may not be doable...so most 3 hour blocks seems to be ending close to the 3 hours so the 1 hour leverage of 4 hour block pretty much out the door from what I see in most markets.........its always the bottom line that matters NOT gross..........and that bottom line varies for all differently...travel time, their own time, car expenses, miles, gas and etc.......if you got paid $30 an hour as gross but your expense was $29 that means you net $1 per hour....on the flip side if you got paid $18 an hour and your expense was only $5, then bottom line is $13 an hour....for young ST this could have been the case and the #'s did not add up and he was worn out...for me the 3 hour blocks dont make sense any more because I can just turn on my Uber app and do a select ride or two and that by passes the $54 they offer...makes no sense for me but it could make a whole lot of sense for other people.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Sasha said:


> ..I assume amazon is changing most markets 4 to 3 hours due to fact many people were finishing ealeir than later...again assumption..my market is all 3 hours now.....w


His market is still 4 hours so he is complaining about 60 packages when some of you are doing 60 in 3 hours.



Sasha said:


> ..I assume amazon is changing most markets 4 to 3 hours due to fact many people were finishing ealeir than later...


They have stopped changing markets to 3 hours. 4 hour markets are just giving more packages than 3s. I am happy to take a few more to stay a 4 hour market.



Sasha said:


> I can just turn on my Uber app and do a select ride or two and that by passes the $54 they offer...


If you are doing flex in a select car you are not very wise. I drive flex in a beater that gets 35 mpg.

I prefer flex to uber x and you dont have to deal with entitled pax. If this gig is so bad I wish people like young would quit sooner so it wouldnt be so hard to get a block.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 15, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> His market is still 4 hours so he is complaining about 60 packages when some of you are doing 60 in 3 hours.
> 
> They have stopped changing markets to 3 hours. 4 hour markets are just giving more packages than 3s. I am happy to take a few more to stay a 4 hour market.
> 
> ...


didnt know his market was at 4 hours...no select for amazon...4 door honda ......our market went to 3 hours basically (vegas) and seems again I am not sure that packages are all 50+ packages and routes are all jacked up or the ones that I have had..... just my experience which is very very little as its like 2-3 ever 90-120 days if even that...


----------



## Sasha (Nov 15, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> His market is still 4 hours so he is complaining about 60 packages when some of you are doing 60 in 3 hours.
> 
> They have stopped changing markets to 3 hours. 4 hour markets are just giving more packages than 3s. I am happy to take a few more to stay a 4 hour market.
> 
> ...


I also think young got burned out working all those back to back blocks as he was stating...again it is a GIG...temp work so make the best out of it if it works and if not do other things you are 100% correct


----------



## Kevrun (Dec 11, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> His market is still 4 hours so he is complaining about 60 packages when some of you are doing 60 in 3 hours.


I am at the same destinationWH as he is. Yes, it is a 4 hour block. This is the only block offered for the day (7A.M) Nothing else offered. Can any of you understand that?


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Props man TAKING IT LIKE A CHAMP!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Kevrun said:


> I am at the same destinationWH as he is. Yes, it is a 4 hour block. This is the only block offered for the day (7A.M) Nothing else offered. Can any of you understand that?


We get a 4 hour that we finish in anywhere from 1.5 to 2.5 hours.

Some people can only get one 3 hour block and it usually takes them all 3 hours.

I would rather do one 4 hour block that I finish in 2 (72 dollars) than two 3 hours that I finish in 5 or 6 (104 dollars)

They are getting 34 dollars for 3 to 4 more hours of work. They dont feel bad for us and neither should they.


----------



## Kevrun (Dec 11, 2016)

The only block available is one block at 7 a.m. That is it.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Just mark "front door" to all deliveries and toss them to the front door. This alone saves 30 minutes.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

BaitNSwitch said:


> Just mark "front door" to all deliveries and toss them to the front door. This alone saves 30 minutes.


Doesn't everyone do that already for Logistics drops?  Only exception is "secured mailroom" for apartments.... and maybe a "secure location" once in a great while.

Seriously, I can't imagine wasting time waiting for someone to wander to the door and messing with typing in names. No way to get a big block done in time that way.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Micro-decisions add to the time, your brain has to process extra information, even if its a few more seconds per drop, more stress. less pleasant experience. Front door, at all times. I've delivered like 1000+ packages like that, never had a problem, be it apartment mailrooms, houses, offices.


----------



## FUberX (Feb 1, 2015)

Kevrun said:


> The only block available is one block at 7 a.m. That is it.


Yeah that's rough.


----------



## Pacrat (Nov 21, 2016)

If I ever "quit" I'll make sure to do it in style too...lol "F*** This!! I'm out!"



Just kidding.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

*Really *quitting in style would involve driving all the boxes to the first stop, throw all 60 of them in the person's driveway, and head home.

Or torching a few white vans in the Amazon parking lot; that would do it too.


----------



## Pacrat (Nov 21, 2016)

jester121 said:


> *Really *quitting in style would involve driving all the boxes to the first stop, throw all 60 of them in the person's driveway, and head home.
> 
> Or torching a few white vans in the Amazon parking lot; that would do it too.


I didn't wanna be bruttaly honest and say I'd throw a rack down full of boxes and scream...curse all the dumb mean yellows/pink/blues call them names (even though I never curse) lmao while recording post it on YT.

again I said I was kidding ...jk


----------



## ato72543 (Sep 28, 2015)

businessgamer85 said:


> Props man TAKING IT LIKE A CHAMP!


I will shut that shit down no exceptions!


----------



## Pacrat (Nov 21, 2016)

ato72543 said:


> I will shut that shit down no exceptions!


You can breath, You can blink, You can cry, Hell you're all gonna be doing that!


----------



## BeantownZombie (May 1, 2016)

After reading all this I count myself lucky. I usually get the block from 10am to 1pm and here in Boston I consider that lucky since it's usually slow that time for Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

He probably got deactivated for being a terrible driver and this is his story to keep the bragging going. If half the stories he told were true it was only a matter of time before he got the boot. After all he was always on here saying how every block he did takes an hour.. I doubt one block of 60 packages would make him quit.. Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

I was robbed of 60 packages before i quit


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

You didnt really do this. Have fun being a troll around here I guess.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Sweitzeram said:


> He probably got deactivated for being a terrible driver and this is his story to keep the bragging going. If half the stories he told were true it was only a matter of time before he got the boot. After all he was always on here saying how every block he did takes an hour.. I doubt one block of 60 packages would make him quit.. Sounds fishy to me.


Yeah if your 4 hour block takes 1 hour you are probably leaving packages at the WH. Maybe he got caught trying to leave packages this time and they told him to take everything or forfeit.

He decides to tell them he is taking his ball and going home.


----------



## Kevrun (Dec 11, 2016)

Nope. He was correct when it comes to the only Michigan WH.

The only problem that I find in the story is the amazon gift card. There was no way to score one the week before Christmas. You had to work a 4 hour block after 4 P.M. This was the week that the Warehouse Manager decided to make every block a 3 hour block.

Also 6 bags(bags full of packages) means more then I could ever handle. More like 90, plus huge boxes.


----------



## FUberX (Feb 1, 2015)

uber fool said:


> I was robbed of 60 packages before i quit


You means that's why you quit, because you were robbed


----------

